# Tappan lake report



## gotwipers

Gg









Went out yesterday to blow the dust off and test run the engine. Motor ran flawless thanks to local boat shop and this fish cooperated, well kind of.

I was mainly targeting bass and my buddy was throwing small jigs for crappie. We marked a huge school of shad and lots of fish aroun them. I set out a rod from last year with double rig and minnie. First drift got a nice crappie. After that it was pretty good fishing, first spot the fish were 10-12 fow, then we found the mother load of crappie in 7 fow. Lots of nice ones, then the white bass started and it was fast after cast, white bass or crappie.

Lake temp was 49.1 when we started and 53 when we left. Bays were showing 57 to 60 degrees....


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## gotwipers

I didn't mention I don't like auto correct on these IPhones!! 

3" pearl with black flake on long line and red Charlie Brewer on drop loop. All the big crappie came on the 3", we did not use and Minnie's, and found the fish at the head of a wind blown point. The rougher the water the more the fish hit.

Totaled around 50-60 crappie an whites.
6 LM
1 SM


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## gotwipers

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## kingfisher42

Nice. thanks for the report. Now that I have a boat with a 90hp i will be hitting that lake a lot. closet too me.


----------



## dukeofdundee

Fishing on Sunday afternoon in 7-10 feet of water and had simular results. Totaled about 50 in 4 hours. Great day to be out. Will try to post some pics next week. One crappie was 15", 20 were 9" plus.


----------



## Arnie8

Thanks for the report


----------



## willyb021

Thanks for the report. Anyone catching any saugeyes out there?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## crappiecat

willyb021 said:


> Thanks for the report. Anyone catching any saugeyes out there?
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


there was a 13 lber caught at tappan....just saw the pic tonight


----------



## gotwipers

Eh....share it!!!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## kingfisher42

gotwipers said:


> Eh....share it!!!
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


think its prob the pic my buddy sent to me on my phone. i will get it on here tomorrow. it is epic


----------



## willyb021

Nice! Would love to see pics & get more details also 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Flippin 416

We fished Tappan yesterday evening for a few hours. The water is nearing the 70 degree mark...it's unreal. We were at the SE corner of the lake and I went under one of the bridges and hit a pocket of shallow water that read 75 degrees. There are shad EVERYWHERE!! The lake is still down approx 2-3 feet and the water is stained on the SE end....but we still managed to get a few bass in the boat.


----------



## gotwipers

I was hopin to get out today for a bit but not enough time to make it happen. Thanks for the report and yeah I can't get over the temps, not sure what effect this is having on the spawns. I though 65 was high, now they are close to 75!!? 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Clegg86

Went to tappan yesterday around 3pm fishing shore and left around 8. I couldnt catch even a snag , my wife on the other hand landed 6 smaller smallmouth, 1 striper, and a pretty decent size largemouth caught just when sun went down on chartreuse mister twisters with 1/4 matching head.


----------



## gotwipers

That's a real nice Largemouth. 

Is anyone fishing the April 1st tourney??? 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Flippin 416

I just heard about that tourney last night from a few guys at the ramp.....maybe? I am fishing a tourney at Mosquito the day before....so we'll see. Do you have any details...times, fee?


That's a nice chunker largemouth....nice job to your wife!!!


----------



## Rivergetter

April 1st main ramp 8-4 $60.00 and they are paying four plus two big bass


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## gotwipers

Also, 17.00 x the number of boats for first place, goes down a couple bucks after that out to fifth place.

Probably gonna be a ton of boats, we r gonna throw our money in the pot.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Flipp

ill b there cant wait heard the water is real low


----------



## Bad Bub

It's always a good tournament. This will be the first time in 5 years I won't make it. Fishing the new 10hp club at piedmont that day.... good luck fellas!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## willyb021

Anything on this 13lb saugeye ? Patiently waitin on a pic lol 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## gotwipers

Willin to bet you won't hear too much about it. 

A far as the tourney goes, is it random start or draw? My boat will get swamped by you guys with the drag motors! Haha!!!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Rivergetter

If I remember it was a blast off last year but you will be alright just stay to the inside. Most of the big boats will go out around

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## gotwipers

Haha! Thanks for the advice! 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## kingfisher42

Here is the pic he sent me. Idk who this guy is that is in the pic and i dont know if its the fish you guys are talking about..but its a hog.


----------



## AlwaysFishNTime

I believe that 13lber was caught on the 18th and yes at Tappan. The guy's name that caught it is Jon and he lives in Dover. Not sure if he wants his last name revealed. I don;t know him personally but I my friend/co-worker whom I trust very much knows the guy and validated this whale tale for me. It only measured 27.5" long but the belly is obviously bulging like no ones business and that is kicking the weight up by a lot. 

I know I will be at Tappan tomorrow afternoon targeting LM bass. I am in a tan and maroon Ranger Cherokee with a 90 HP Merc, so if you see me please say hi.

Happy fishing.


----------



## TClark

Looks like it swallowed a football....what a fish!


----------



## willyb021

That pic is super blurry when I try to view it. Can anyone text it to me please ? 740-632-1091 thanks in advance! 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## gotwipers

Brrrrrrr!!!!! It was a cold day on the lake! Water temps consistent t 55-56 degrees. Didn't matter where I fished today the temps were all the same. Fish were 10-13 FOW, fishin for Largies.

Switched around 12 to Crappie just because I marked a boatload of fish in structure, again coulda sat all day an hammered them, pearl Yamamoto Crappie jig and red Charlie Brewer.

Now if I can just count on the same bite for the tournament.....won't feel so bad givin my money away! 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## tinfisher

[ame]http://i186.photobucket.com/albums/x167/charddotcom/2012-03-28_19-09-37_446.jpg[/ame]
idk if anyone will be able to see the pic. Bur i caught this nice crappie yesterday at tappan. It was awful windy tryin to fish


----------



## gotwipers

Nice crappie..... The day we got into the crappies it couldn't have been too windy! The more choppy the water got the more fish we caught. 

Itching to get out again, got that tournament Sunday, I think we can at least boat a couple fish, weather report looks decent enough. Keepin fingers crossed


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## crappiecat

willyb021 said:


> That pic is super blurry when I try to view it. Can anyone text it to me please ? 740-632-1091 thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I'm just curious why someone would be so interested in a pic of someone else's fish. Even blurry you can see it was a hog Saugeye.......unless someone is wanting to debate how much it weighed or something. I don't forward other people's pics unless they want me to.....so sorry.

you can clearly see it's a hog. with a gut stuffed full of I'm sure shad. One of those fish the die hards grumble about the person that caught it, and others say congrats you are the lucky one that got it!


----------



## willyb021

crappiecat said:


> I'm just curious why someone would be so interested in a pic of someone else's fish. Even blurry you can see it was a hog Saugeye.......unless someone is wanting to debate how much it weighed or something. I don't forward other people's pics unless they want me to.....so sorry.
> 
> you can clearly see it's a hog. with a gut stuffed full of I'm sure shad. One of those fish the die hards grumble about the person that caught it, and others say congrats you are the lucky one that got it!


Im curious to know why anyone would even take the time to post what you just posted. For starters on my phone you can barely make out anything in the picture .secondly I grew up on Tappan and have never seen one caught close to that size so i was anxious to see it.Thirdly I just wanted to be able to actually see the fish for no other purpose than to admire it.


----------



## Bad Bub

willyb021 said:


> Im curious to know why anyone would even take the time to post what you just posted. For starters on my phone you can barely make out anything in the picture .secondly I grew up on Tappan and have never seen one caught close to that size so i was anxious to see it.Thirdly I just wanted to be able to actually see the fish for no other purpose than to admire it.


Same on my phone, and I couldn't agree more.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## minnjim

any report on trout fishing on wolf run?


----------



## Bad Bub

minnjim said:


> any report on trout fishing on wolf run?


?????

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## kingfisher42

Bad Bub said:


> ?????
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


lol


----------



## mpd5094

Any word on when the docks are going in at the ramp?


----------



## gotwipers

Haha, thought that was a joke about the trout totally missed the wolf run part!

I haven't heard anything about the docks, kind of fun jumpin across the rock bridge to get to them though. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## tinfisher

That 13lb. Saugeye picture was in the local newspaper today. I belive it was 24.5 inches long. Looks like a real pig.


----------



## gotwipers

Fished Tappan Saturday, not a lot of action. All the places I thought looked good didn't produce. The fish that were caught we're in 8-10 FOW, had one good hit in an Owner Jerkbait, lost it and caught another dink. Buddy lost a mammoth crappie and caught a decent 2lb LM. fished from 8-12, can't believe we didn't pull any fish out of the grass!! 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bad Bub

gotwipers said:


> Fished Tappan Saturday, not a lot of action. All the places I thought looked good didn't produce. The fish that were caught we're in 8-10 FOW, had one good hit in an Owner Jerkbait, lost it and caught another dink. Buddy lost a mammoth crappie and caught a decent 2lb LM. fished from 8-12, can't believe we didn't pull any fish out of the grass!!
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Good rule of thumb for Tappan that I learned from an old timer... "if it looks good, don't bother fishing it" he truly believed that a large majority of the bass lived on the "nothing" looking banks. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Dan44149

How's the fishing been recently? I'm thinking about planning a trip down this week. How's the water level?


----------



## Deerehunter03

Im heading down tomorrow for some bassin can anyone tell me where to start looking. depth wise or structure. Thanks for any help


----------



## GARNERMAN357

not to sure where to start do there now fished it his pst monday and managed three for 5 hours of fishing. i flipped a lot of wood and under overhanging trees and nothin tryed to crank in about 12 fow and nothing. did manage those fish off some riprap with some deeper water near by. caught two on a tube and one in about 8 fow with a crank. the crank fish was about 2 1/2 pounds thou. i havnt been able to find them latley. i have a lot to learn to finding and fishing summe bass. goodluck let us know how it goes.


----------



## Deerehunter03

Well i think i did ok with the heat today. I fished from 6:30 till 3. only landed 2 lost or broke off on 3 others. I flipped wood with grass mats along the shore. i was flipping a 1/4 oz watermellon red jig with green pumpkin with orange flake chunk. fish shut off at 10. all but one would have been a keeper. Hope this helps. I only get to fish there bout 1 time a year wish i lived closer.


----------



## Dan44149

Thanks Deerehunter. I also don't get to fish there but once a year, and it's usually a small club tourney when I do. You and Bad Bub have been a good source, and I appreciate your efforts in posting.


----------

